

Companies Attending Goldman Sachs Startup Event in Las Vegas Today - dmor
http://mattermark.com/goldman-sachs-is-hosting-a-startup-event-in-vegas-heres-the-full-list-of-companies-who-are-attending/

======
aves
That's a lot of egos in one place.

------
patmcguire
What does it actually mean for a company to attend an event like this? I.E if
Adreesen Horowitz is attending, that could be anything from all the partners
being present to one associate just checking things out.

~~~
bryanchang
Your guess is as good as anyone else's, unless you or your friend is present
at the event — large VCs / companies (a16z/FB) are less likely to send senior
folks; on the other hand, smaller firms like Wanelo or Felicis Ventures could
have founder / partner.

One unique thing about investment banks' conferences is they preserve 1-on-1
meeting rooms to connect startup founders to corp dev or investors. Ultimate
purpose from Goldman is to seek out the next big M&A / IPO deals and be at the
forefront to lead them.

------
kelvin0
The song 'Running with the Devil' comes to mind:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcvtnEvclGs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcvtnEvclGs)

------
ballard
Goldman Sachs, shitbags of Wall Street.

Sergey Aleynikov.

Deal with Putin.

Bilking municipalities worldwide.

But wait, there's more:

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldman_Sachs#Controversies](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldman_Sachs#Controversies)

~~~
rserna
You know, I worked there for a summer (I'm a college student) and after
working at a couple other tech firms, I have to say it was an amazing
environment and I really loved it. I'm not going to sit here and say they are
perfect, but they're far from shitbags and there are many great people there.

------
scott_meade
I'm at a loss of why associating ones company with Goldman Sachs is considered
a good thing.

------
phyalow
Ctrl-f - KKR check, TPG check, Bain check, Silver Lake check.

------
zach
Wow, what a list. So... if it's the "Private Internet Company Conference" what
are companies like Facebook and eBay doing there?

~~~
dmor
Probably looking for companies to buy.

